# New to Classical music, please help



## JohnyC (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I absolutely love classical music, however my lack of knowledge about classical music seems to outweigh my appreciation for it. Is there anyway you guys could make some suggestions? I really enjoy a powerful/emotional piece..... my favorite composed piece thus far has to be "Across the Stars" by John Williams....from Star Wars, attack of the clones... I know....i guess thats kind of tripe, but whatever, thats just the style that I like. Alot of woodwinds, not TOO much string...but a bit of it.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for?

Reccomendations for similar music?
Some good pieces to help you get in?
Or basic grounding in music theory?

Welcome anyway


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

John Williams Across the Stars is great I love it too, in fact the whole of Episode 2 and 3's soundtrack is superb! Williams' music for Star Wars was influenced greatly by Holst's orchestral The Planets Suite, some parts you can hear here:











Here's some other pieces that I find quite powerful and romantic, although it may take quite some time to get into:

Arthur Bliss - Colour Symphony - Red - 




Sergei Prokofiev - 7th Symphony - Allegretto -


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think recommending _The Planets_ to everyone who mentions Star Wars is the right thing to do, actually.

Instead, try these:

Fourth movement from Symphony No. 1 by Mahler










Finale from Symphony No. 2 by Sibelius














Eine Alpensinfonie by Strauss






Symphony No. 2 by Mahler






Lyra Angelica by Alwyn


















Daphnis et Chloe by Ravel

http://www.rhapsody.com/album/ravel-daphnis-et-chloe-la-valse-pavane-pour-une-infante-defunte

I realize it's a long list, but it's a good one, as I always want to start out beginners on the "good stuff" right away instead of the cliches (not to say that most of these pieces aren't well-known, though). I suggest you listen to one work at a time instead of taking it all in because you'll be really overwhelmed if you do. "Sampling" may not always be good; if you want to get into _real_ classical music, you will have to get over "sampling" and stop looking for the "good" or "famous" parts.

All of these are relatively easy to listen to, powerful/emotional late romantic works (except the last two, which i hope you still listen to) that first grabbed me as i got to know classical music and ultimately helped me to appreciate it. I tried to find pieces with limited use of strings, but then, almost everything that is good has a lot of strings in there. You'll still enjoy it though.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Good call on the _Alpine Symphony_, Air. It's probably my favourite tone poem by Strauss, followed closely by _Tod und Verklarung_.

Check out some of the music in this list:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Smurfs_(1981_TV_series)#Use_of_classical_music

That list covers a lot of the more well known classical pieces but also includes a couple more obscure works. Also, Schubert's 8th always reminds me of Gargamel.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Good symphonic music with much woodwinds = Beethoven and Mendelssohn.


----------



## JohnyC (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow, so much music so little time. Thanks a bunch guys. From what I have listened to thus far, I have really enjoyed them and would have been otherwise ignorant to them had you guys not given guidance. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## policymaker (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for this Air, I am new to this forum, I have always appreciated classical music, yet this past year I have regularly being listening. I am a descendant of trance, dance music and worldwide compilations.
What really got me loving classical music? well as I was listening to tracks I started reading up on the composers and found it mirrored the intensity of the compositions, their life stories, how Haydn went away at such a young age and that his life was composing music.
well I just wanted to say thanks for your effort of posting recommendations. Happy Christmas.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

policymaker said:


> Thanks for this Air, I am new to this forum, I have always appreciated classical music, yet this past year I have regularly being listening. I am a descendant of trance, dance music and worldwide compilations.
> What really got me loving classical music? well as I was listening to tracks I started reading up on the composers and found it mirrored the intensity of the compositions, their life stories, how Haydn went away at such a young age and that his life was composing music.
> well I just wanted to say thanks for your effort of posting recommendations. Happy Christmas.


Merry Christmas to you, too, my friend.


----------



## qualityaudio (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think that William's Star Wars score is tripe at all. I heard the San Diego Symphony play a suite from the first trilogy and it was quite exciting and they really put a lot of energy into their performance. I guess being a fan of all the films has me a little biased. 

I find some Stravinsky influence in some of the SW pieces as well. Check out "The Firebird" and "Rite of Spring". Both are pretty amazing as well.


----------



## kmisho (Oct 22, 2009)

In my opinion, the orchestral style in John Williams's movie music owes a great deal to William Walton. Try Walton's Hindemith Variations. I hear modern-movie-music style all over it.

I quite liked this version
http://www.amazon.com/Walton-Concer...=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1262122388&sr=8-9


----------

